# "voice" change in goats?



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

My Kiko/Boer buck's voice has changed from baaing liking a lamb to(undescribable).
Is this natural?
Is this just a process of maturing?
He is acting rather "bucky" toward my Saanen doe, and otherwise acting normal.
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My pygmy went through a strange period where her voice was super hoarse, as if she had laryngitis. Is this what you mean?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (May 25, 2010)

One of my goats makes a really strange noise...the only thing I can think to compare it to is like a sick donkey maybe...LOL. It's really screechy and sounds nothing like the other goats. I think some goats have terrible sounding voices just like some people do!  

Anyway, he could have lost his voice if he's being very vocal, he could be making "buck in rut" sounds, or he could have had a voice change because that does happen when goats go through puberty. I would not be too concerned.


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, friend.
Billy is otherwise acting fine(loves attention, petting, etc.) and is paying real close attention to my doe....
Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah one doe has a horrible voice & so does her buckling!!


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

Our buck's voice changed when he grew up! Right about the time he started peeing on himself.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! My yearling buck has a much deeper voice this year than last year. When he was blubbering up Troubles' hind end last year, it almost sounded like Alfalfa from the Little Rascals. 

This year (as I have already noted to others) his voice is more like a caprine Barry White...


----------



## PotBellyPigs (Jul 27, 2010)

Pony said:


> LOL! My yearling buck has a much deeper voice this year than last year. When he was blubbering up Troubles' hind end last year, it almost sounded like Alfalfa from the Little Rascals.
> 
> This year (as I have already noted to others) his voice is more like a caprine Barry White...


Interestingly, Billy sounded today, very close(but not quite) like himself......
Still acting fine, wanting to be petted etc.....

Greg Zeigler
Alger, Ohio


----------



## Ryleigh (Jul 23, 2020)

PotBellyPigs said:


> My Kiko/Boer buck's voice has changed from baaing liking a lamb to(undescribable).
> Is this natural?
> Is this just a process of maturing?
> He is acting rather "bucky" toward my Saanen doe, and otherwise acting normal.
> ...


My Doe had a really loud higher pitch voice about 4days ago and now she suddenly got a really deep soft voice. I’m worried she might be sick, but she eats and plays as usual. She doesn’t show any other sign of sickness , but I can’t figure out what’s wrong. Should I be worried?


----------

